# Webservice nicht erreichbar



## Johannes7146 (24. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe einen Client geschrieben, welcher auf einen Webservice zugreift. Das ganze funktioniert nun von zahlreichen Rechnern (über 50) wunderbar. Nur auf einem nicht.
Der Cliebt prüft zuerst ob eine Internetverbindung besteht. Dieser wird einwandfrei durchlaufen.
Doch dann wenn dieser den ersten Aufruf des Webservices macht, schlägt dieser Fehl.

Da das ganze auf vielen Rechnern läuft, denke ich das es eher ein Netzwerkproblem als ein programmiertechnisches Problem ist.
Trotzdem hier ein Code-Ausschnitt (C#)

```
//Verbindung zum Server herstellen
            Server server = new Server();
            server.Credentials = new System.Net.NetworkCredential(user, pw);

            try
            {
                Kunde kunde = server.getKunde(kundennummer, sprache);
                if (Int32.Parse(kunde.Fehlercode) == 1)
                {
                    return null;
                }
            }
            catch
            {
                MessageBox.Show("Server ist zur Zeit nicht erreichbar.");
                Exit.exit(0, sprache);
            }
```

Nutzt ein Webservice weitere Ports außer Port 80?
Was könnte die Kommunikation sonst noch behindern?


----------



## maeg (24. März 2010)

Hallo,

sitzt der Client hinter einem Proxy?

VG, maeg


----------



## Johannes7146 (24. März 2010)

Nein, er sitzt ganz normal mit einem DSL anschluss hinter einem Router.

Der webserive läuft zb auf example.com
Dieser Seite kann er im Browser aufrufen.
Den Webservice auf dieser url erreicht er anscheint nicht.


----------

